# DirecTV to Carry PBS HD



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Just to keep us up to date with the other satellite provider:

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2007/12/directv_to_carry_public_television_stations_pbs_in_hd.php

I received two emails this evening, one regarding this agreement between Directv and PBS, the other from Dish advertising this month's PPV movies.

Frustrating.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I heard from the beginning when E* started rolling out HD locals that there are 2 unused spots in each market. Maybe this will finally get E* to add local PBS HD where available.


----------



## MichaelMara (May 7, 2007)

I sent an email to CEO on the topic and expressed my continual concern over the lack of movement.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

That's what an antenna is for. 

I get PBS in full HD; not HD lite.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Gilitar said:


> That's what an antenna is for.
> 
> I get PBS in full HD; not HD lite.


I get PBS OTA but that was not my point. I was pointing out that Directv seems to continue offering additional HD for it's customers while we hear nothing from Dish.

I'm sure there are many Dish subs who don't use an antenna for one reason or another and those who get local HD channels from Dish would probably appreciate the addition of PBS.

BTW, has there ever been a poll here asking who uses an antenna for OTA? I think it would be interesting to see those numbers.


----------



## JigSawMan (Apr 18, 2006)

Gilitar said:


> That's what an antenna is for.
> 
> I get PBS in full HD; not HD lite.


I have an antenna and receive my local PBS station from it. Unfortuanately, my local PBS has four digital channels, none of which are HD. If I could get PBS in HD from Dish, I'd be very happy.


----------



## JClore1950 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm curious. In the face of the tremendous HD expansion DirecTV has undergone, why do you remain with Dish?


----------



## MichaelMara (May 7, 2007)

My commitment expires in 9 months. After that, if E* continues to behave this way, I will be moving on after 6 years...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

JClore1950 said:


> I'm curious. In the face of the tremendous HD expansion DirecTV has undergone, why do you remain with Dish?


Simple... channels that Directv DOESN'T carry. I couldn't care less about channels that are available in SD being available in HD. It's nice, but not as nice as having the Voom channels, specifically Rave. I will stay with Dish so long as they continue to provide those channels. If I can watch a channel in SD, sure, it would be nice to have it in HD.... BUT if providing existing SD channels in HD means losing Voom (which would make DISH equal to Directv) forget about it, it ain't happening. Because of this I STILL look at Dish as the "HD Leader". For me they are.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

JClore1950 said:


> I'm curious. In the face of the tremendous HD expansion DirecTV has undergone, why do you remain with Dish?


Because they meet my HD needs, Their HD DVR receiver they have meets my needs to be able to record 3 locals at one time and I could not live without DLB. I have always said... in this type of choice content is king and I believe it is.

The inner meaning to this saying for me is like the one finger in City Slickers (oh how I want to take this in a totally different direction  )... It means something different to everyone. Some people must have as much HD as soon as it is available and there is never enough.. Others feel they have enough HD with just locals and there is a whole bunch of people in between.

I am sure some will jump because this announcement as some I am sure did when D* brought all there other channels on board.. Others like myself that don't watch a lot of PBS and get in OTA will just Yawn just like I did with the roll out of the other channels. Yes there are channels like SciFi I would like to see but it is not the end of the world if they take a bit to show up.

Yes content is king.. But that does not mean that as soon as a competitor one ups my current choice I am going to run to them jumping through the daisies. isn't that what Dorthy did in the wizard of Oz and see what happend to her.  If my current choice fits my must haves.. No reason to switch. Even if there is a few that a competitor has that are high on my list it is not worth the risk of switching only to find the grass is not always greener.

My suggestion to all is to go where your heart feels you should go and don't just jump because the competition has a few HD channels you want..... Evaluate your current situation.. Are you happy where you are.. if not... look at other choices including cable.... The Simple fact is... D* could add a 1000 HD channels and if my viewing habits are still meet by D* I would most likely stay... Yes the more is usually better but there are a whole bunch of other factors i consider when evaluating my choices and quantity is not the main factor in my eyes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jgurley said:


> Just to keep us up to date with the other satellite provider:


We have a forum for D*, for those who are interested. Channel additions are often noted on the DBSTalk homepage as well. There must be some other reason to post messages about D* in an E* HD forum ...


jgurley said:


> I get PBS OTA but that was not my point. I was pointing out that Directv seems to continue offering additional HD for it's customers while we hear nothing from Dish.


Ah, so perhaps the thread should have been titled "Why isn't E* making HD announcements?" or PBS HD's addition should have been mentioned in other threads asking the same basic question.

E* has chosen not to make any announcements. At this point the big announcement forum (the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas) is just weeks away. Be patient.

If we get to the end of CES without an announcement, worry. Until then, have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!



JClore1950 said:


> I'm curious. In the face of the tremendous HD expansion DirecTV has undergone, why do you remain with Dish?


I chose my satellite carrier for the long haul. I'm not the kind of person who flip flops between carriers ... I don't want a commitment with D* when I am out of commitment with E* and get all of the channels I need. I wouldn't mind an addition or two, but I'm not upset over the issue.

I choose to have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

See if this helps answer your question:



> "Last month, at the Future of TV conference in New York, Lawson noted that APTS was in discussions with DirecTV about carriage of public television stations' digital TV signals. However, he added, "We're really nowhere with EchoStar [Communications]. This is a case where the marketplace is failing, and we're hoping Congress and the FCC will step in."
> 
> EchoStar spokesman Parker McConachie declined to comment. The company operates the Dish Network direct-broadcast satellite service."


 http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6514411.html?rssid=196:

I don't really care about them getting PBS, but it also isn't surprising to see the spokesman for E* declining to comment...that seems run of the mill for them.


> Simple... channels that Directv DOESN'T carry. I couldn't care less about channels that are available in SD being available in HD. It's nice, but not as nice as having the Voom channels, specifically Rave. I will stay with Dish so long as they continue to provide those channels. If I can watch a channel in SD, sure, it would be nice to have it in HD.... BUT if providing existing SD channels in HD means losing Voom (which would make DISH equal to Directv) forget about it, it ain't happening. Because of this I STILL look at Dish as the "HD Leader". For me they are.


yeah i like some of them too...however im getting a bit tired of the same 4 movies being replayed 5 -6 times in a 24 hour period on FILM, MONSTER, and Kung Fu....wish they would put a few more on in between...otherwise after watching those movies, it's a useless channel to me until they add more.


> But that does not mean that as soon as a competitor one ups my current choice I am going to run to them jumping through the daisies. isn't that what Dorthy did in the wizard of Oz and see what happend to her.


Poppies dude...poppies...lol



> My commitment expires in 9 months. After that, if E* continues to behave this way, I will be moving on after 6 years..


8 months left for me...and if they don't add the channels i have wanted since joining E*...i will probably leave too....however i seriously doubt they wont have a bunch of new channels by then...................right?..........



> If we get to the end of CES without an announcement, worry. Until then, have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


lol...that line could comeback to haunt you if they don't announce anything


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

James, if you like I'll send you my comments prior to posting them. That way you can edit and/or sensor beforehand.

I am a long time Dish supporter who likes to know what other providers are doing and figured others might feel the same way. Also, I consider PBS to be a major network, unlike some of the 2nd or 3rd tier channels being offered these days.

And Merry Christmas to you also.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

I to am frustrated with the apparant lack of communication with loyal customers. I love my 622s and have been pleased with Dish hardware and service for the past 5 years (was a Direct customer for 6 generally unhappy years prior). My local HD PBS here in Dever has some good stuff and I am out antenna range so I would welcome PBS HD locals. 

What I don't understand is that Dish routinely pre-announces hardware (I remember the 921 from several CES shows ago many months before its actual release) yet they refuse to ally concerns with their customers about programing. A simple announcement about future plans would go a long way and boost some sagging morale. 

I will certainly stick it out till the end of my contract unless the ATT deal goes forward and follows pattern with other acquisitions (where they figure out how to screw things up in record speed).


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

James Long said:


> At this point the big announcement forum (the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas) is just weeks away. Be patient.
> 
> If we get to the end of CES without an announcement, worry. Until then, have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


Can we quote you on this a few weeks from now? 

I suspect you know something otherwise you would not have made such a statement. Thanks for the early Xmas gift 

-JB


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

jgurley said:


> *James, if you like I'll send you my comments prior to posting them. That way you can edit and/or sensor beforehand.*
> 
> I am a long time Dish supporter who likes to know what other providers are doing and figured others might feel the same way. Also, I consider PBS to be a major network, unlike some of the 2nd or 3rd tier channels being offered these days.
> 
> And Merry Christmas to you also.


That kind of made me giggle.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

kckucera, I couldn't agree with you more and thanks for the "support".

My son will be at the CES (without naming his company, it's booth occupies +/- 30000 sq. ft.) and plans to spend some time with the major program providers (cable and satellite) and I can't wait to hear what info he can glean from them.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

kckucera said:


> What I don't understand is that Dish routinely pre-announces hardware (I remember the 921 from several CES shows ago many months before its actual release) yet they refuse to ally concerns with their customers about programing. A simple announcement about future plans would go a long way and boost some sagging morale.


Did they pre-announce or show? At CES a lot of products are shown that never see the light of day. Was there actually and announcement? I remember it winning best in show and took a lot of heat for it but I don't actually remember any announcement date.

As for announcing future plans.. Well in my opinion there are pluses and minuses. If things don't work out as planned you take heat. If they are late you take heat. If you don't say anything you also take heat. The first two have the legal issues attached to them the third does not.. At times it has been used to freeze markets (MS made this an art) and they got in some hot water for it. IBM was sued years ago for it. You definitely get some repore with future announcements but it can come back to bite you and when it does it can bit hard.

As much as I would like to see better upcoming info, also after seeing what it can do when it does not work out as planned I can also see the reason to hold back. Like I have said.. Just two ways of doing business.

Having typed this up... It appears I am wondering off track here so I will cut it short.... As for Announcement during CES... Always a good time for them and hopefully we will get to see some upcoming stuff then.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

braven said:


> That kind of made me giggle.


I got a chuckle out of it as well, although i hope it doesnt get the thread closed.

On topic, while i probably wont watch PBS i can see it as a good thing for those that do and welcome it as an addition on D* soon. Hopefully on E* in the future


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> I got a chuckle out of it as well, although i hope it doesnt get the thread closed.


agreed.

hmmm Sesame Street in HD....niiiice...lol j/k. They do have some decent things on there i guess, and if in HD i would probably check it out more.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok... Lets keep the thread on topic and avoid the pot shots guys. Thread won't be closed as long as it stays on topic and does not get personal and obviously it is already wondering that direction. So if you want it to stay around.. keep on topic and avoid the digs.


Ohhh and I could not remember the flower so I too a guess based on my memory and I always seem to loose that bet but I am sure my point was made....


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

does charlie have to negotiate with these channels in order to broadcast them in HD...or can he just air them when he has the room? Just trying to figure out if it's a "space" problem or a Charlie negotiation problem like it seems to be with PBS, and like it was with BTN.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

1. Yes E* would have to have a contract with ANY provider of programming that includes PBS. 
2. I doubt very seriously that any revenue sent to national PBS is going to make it back to the local stations. This is looking like PBS maybe is trying to starting moving away for the broadcast model. Which may be the start of the demise of the local PBS's. 
3. So will we be seeing the CW's go up before long? I don't know about others but both areas that I have lived in that have this net it's a SD sub-channel. I mention MYTV here only in passing cause they need real programming before it's worth bandwidth (IMO).
4. I agree w/ the guy that isn't gonna run to to D* because of RAVE.
5. It's a good thing to hear what the "other side" is doing. 
6. Now it's nice to know all the channels we will be getting in addition to the Vooms. This way in a couple of months we will again have the better programming as well as the better HD DVR's.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

> This way in a couple of months we will again have the better programming as well as the better HD DVR's.


Hopefully......we were all thinking "soon" when D* started it's onslaught....then it was by the end of the year..now it's maybe spring 2008....all depends on the new sat going up and Chucks negotiations.

I think PBS has a pretty good chance of bringing more viewers in if it had programming in HD....people would check it out more while surfing....and by bringing more possible viewers, perhaps possibly more donations to it.


----------



## The Sandman (Dec 4, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> Hopefully......we were all thinking "soon" when D* started it's onslaught....then it was by the end of the year..now it's maybe spring 2008....all depends on the new sat going up and Chucks negotiations.
> 
> I think PBS has a pretty good chance of bringing more viewers in if it had programming in HD....people would check it out more while surfing....and by bringing more possible viewers, perhaps possibly more donations to it.


I'm thinking it may be closer to summer - is there even a launching date for any of these satellites yet?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

I heard a rumor of April '08....but like i said *RUMOR*

hopefully they continue to use the PPV spots in the mean time.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

The Sandman said:


> I'm thinking it may be closer to summer - is there even a launching date for any of these satellites yet?


After the sat launch disasters all launches have been delayed. AMC 14 (the E* bird) was to be launched before end of this year but it is delayed. Directv 11 has also been shifted from this year to next. Exact dates of the reschedules have not been published. I have checked both sources that I have for the launches and nothing is showing the E.T. L. just a listing of to be in 08.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Gilitar said:


> That's what an antenna is for.
> 
> I get PBS in full HD; not HD lite.


I'm just not interested in building a 600' tower to watch PBS in HD.:lol:


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I enjoy some of the shows that are on PBS-HD via OTA. Here in St. Louis, the PBS-HD national channel is simulcast along with a mirror of the SD analog station. The only indication that it's associated with the local St. Louis PBS outlet is the small local bug in the lower right corner. There seems to be ZERO local content, not even cut-ins buring breaks. With that said, wouldn't it make more sense for D* and E* to simply uplink the national PBS-HD feed via a single CONUS transponder to all HD subs rather than beaming each individual local channel's relay of the same feed via 60, 70 or whatever individual spot beams?


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I get PBS in HD from dish. Channel 10 which is my local PBS station. I also get it from OTA as well, though the programming is different.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

moman19 said:


> I enjoy some of the shows that are on PBS-HD via OTA. Here in St. Louis, the PBS-HD national channel is simulcast along with a mirror of the SD analog station. The only indication that it's associated with the local St. Louis PBS outlet is the small local bug in the lower right corner. There seems to be ZERO local content, not even cut-ins buring breaks. With that said, wouldn't it make more sense for D* and E* to simply uplink the national PBS-HD feed via a single CONUS transponder to all HD subs rather than beaming each individual local channel's relay of the same feed via 60, 70 or whatever individual spot beams?


It is true that in some markets that the local station is only rebroadcasting the feed from the satellite. This is not true for all markets. It depends on the automation system that they are using as to if they fill in the breaks with promos. It also has to do with if the station has the equipment to even insert them into the stream. Some stations will be able to do this & some are even starting to produce their own HD programs that will go into the line up instead of the repeats that PBS run to fill all the time slots.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

OTA our local PBS station has their simulcast digital broadcast in 4:3 SD format. They also have a 16:9 HD broadcast 24/7 plus another 4:3 SD broadcast that has the Create network on it.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Just a suggestion: Before telling us to just watch PBS, or any other channel, OTA, consider that if we could get OTA, we probably wouldn't be worrying about when E* would start carrying the channel.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

JClore1950 said:


> I'm curious. In the face of the tremendous HD expansion DirecTV has undergone, why do you remain with Dish?


--> Voom
--> International Channels
--> Contract


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

nataraj said:


> --> Voom
> --> International Channels
> --> Contract


Add to the above the best damn HD DVR made. Plus in a few months after new sat goes up then we will have all this plus all of those D* channels. Then we get to whine about the lack of HD on those new channels. :hurah: :hurah: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

moman19 said:


> With that said, wouldn't it make more sense for D* and E* to simply uplink the national PBS-HD feed via a single CONUS transponder to all HD subs rather than beaming each individual local channel's relay of the same feed via 60, 70 or whatever individual spot beams?


Yeah, but good luck with that. We have 4 PBS stations in the San Francisco Bay Area, all being fed by E* in SD. It would be clear to anyone that only one of these would need to be fed in HD - KQED channel 9. But PBS is politicized not only by Congress, but by locals.

Finally, it would make more sense to feed _*all*_ the networks' prime time schedule twice a day - beginning at 8 pm EST and then again at 8 pm PST. With just a single 722, you could record 4 competing prime time shows. But that's never going to happen, because locals are locals, be they Fox or PBS.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

whatchel1 said:


> Add to the above the best damn HD DVR made. Plus in a few months after new sat goes up then we will have all this plus all of those D* channels. Then we get to whine about the lack of HD on those new channels. :hurah: :hurah: :lol: :lol:


IF we dont lose any DVR functions due to the lawsuit
IF we get the sat up in a few months
IF charlie negotiates to get us all those channels

THEN we can whine about lack of HD

I hear a lot of..."We will catch up" and "be the leader again" floating around...i've learned to "wait and see first" with charlie...personally I hope all those come true soon...but we will see.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> IF we dont lose any DVR functions due to the lawsuit
> IF we get the sat up in a few months
> IF charlie negotiates to get us all those channels


1) They won't
2) Not a direct capacity increase, but the better signal will be nice
3) Mr Ergen and staff have done well

I've got more HD channels than I had when I agreed to pay for DishHD ... No one made a guarantee to me that the $20 would include any new channels. I'll accept more, of course, but I've still got plenty of HD to watch.

Including PBS HD ... available OTA in my market. Now if only I could find something compelling to watch on that channel.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

> Including PBS HD ... available OTA in my market. Now if only I could find something compelling to watch on that channel.


Oh come on....who doesn't love Sesame Street in HD:lol:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## johnswen (Jan 9, 2008)

texaswolf said:


> Oh come on....who doesn't love Sesame Street in HD:lol:


More of us adults probably watch Sesame Street than you think! Just this morning I watched Sesame Street in crappy, fuzzy SD with my 3-year-old son. He likes me to watch it with him, so we can share the experience and talk about Big Bird, Elmo, the Cookie Monster, Count Dracula, and all the other funny characters.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

johnswen said:


> More of us adults probably watch Sesame Street than you think! Just this morning I watched Sesame Street in crappy, fuzzy SD with my 3-year-old son. He likes me to watch it with him, so we can share the experience and talk about Big Bird, Elmo, the Cookie Monster, Count Dracula, and all the other funny characters.


oh trust me man i know...we watch it everyday with a 1 and 5 year old...thats why i mentioned it.... i was just messing around. The scary part is when you catch yourself humming the songs later in the day


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

johnswen said:


> More of us adults probably watch Sesame Street than you think! Just this morning I watched Sesame Street in crappy, fuzzy SD with my 3-year-old son. He likes me to watch it with him, so we can share the experience and talk about Big Bird, Elmo, the Cookie Monster, Count Dracula, and all the other funny characters.


Just don't want some of the old ones with all that "R-rated" content that they felt they had to put a warning on due to PC 

-JB


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't think Sesame Street is on the PBS HD channel.

I've never seen it there.

Maybe I just don't watch at the right time.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> 1) They won't
> 2) Not a direct capacity increase, but the better signal will be nice
> 3) Mr Ergen and staff have done well
> 
> ...


James I guess you do not like concert like Soundstage etc.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> I don't think Sesame Street is on the PBS HD channel.
> 
> I've never seen it there.
> 
> Maybe I just don't watch at the right time.


SS isn't on the HD channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I get my local PBS HD station... BUT... via OTA our local PBS HD is only broadcasting from 8-11pm daily. They provide a different 24/7 HD feed for Time Warner Cable.

IF Dish could pick up and carry the 24/7 HD feed from my local PBS HD, that would be awesome! But if they only picked up the 8-11pm one that I get OTA, I would be bummed.

Hopefully any negotiation to carry our local PBSHD will include a pickup of the same one provided to Time Warner. Otherwise it will be a waste of bandwidth since OTA is only broadcast 3 hours per day. The rest of the time is a slate.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

whatchel1 said:


> SS isn't on the HD channel.


Oh well forget it then...i dont want it


----------



## austex24 (Nov 5, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> Oh well forget it then...i dont want it


I watched SS in HD this morning on PBS with my 3 year old. Its on there, at least in Austin Tx, via OTA.


----------

